# Interesting Merckx 753



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Eddy Merckx Road frame and fork Reynolds 753 | eBay

It even has the 753 seatstay treatment and the extra pointed sat lug like my 753 Gran Prix. More and more, I'm thinking that that method of attaching the seatstay to the seat lug was very much a 753 thing. 

Very pretty!

No relation to the seller, I just thought it looked neat and some here on the site might be interested in it.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

That seat stay attachment is not a 753 thing. It's been discussed before. 

I saw that frame but I'm verrrry leery. Merckx never put 753 decals on the forks. And that's a weird paint job. I'm thinking it's a Merckx for sure, but repainted and with wrong decals.


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes, but it seems to pop up on 753 frames quite often, even those of other makers. My Peugot Chorus 753 uses the exact same attachment method. It would not surprise me if it was the preferred seatstay attachment method for many 753 builders, although obviously not the only method.


----------

